# I regret not being wild



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I just found out on Facebook that a crazy friend of mine who had a "come to Jesus" experience in high school is engaged to another super conservative Catholic who also made it into her 30's a virgin.

I think that "you'll regret not waiting for your spouse/messing around when young" is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. The things we regret in life are usually the things we didn't do. 

I regret not experiencing young love.

I regret not being a care free party person and spending so much energy on school.

I regret not having wild stories to tell.

I regret not being "normal" like my friends.

I regret being so excited when a woman shows interest because it doesn't happen that often. 

I regret not doing more to experience being young and simply submitting myself to what I thought I would be good at in life (making money, being dependable........yuck).

My friend had girls throwing themselves at him in high school. He turned them down because he was high on Jesus. I didn't have that choice.

Does anyone else have the same regret?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

ntamph said:


> I just found out on Facebook that a crazy friend of mine who had a "come to Jesus" experience in high school is engaged to another super conservative Catholic who also made it into her 30's a virgin.


They are going to be miserable if either one of them decides he/she prefers to remain a virgin *after* the wedding as well...

Of course, if they both want a sexless life, I guess they will be pretty happy.





> _I think that "you'll regret not waiting for your spouse/messing around when young" is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. The things we regret in life are usually the things we didn't do._


I do agree, except there's a fine line because teenagers can get themselves in trouble this way. I had a lot of sex in high school, used no protection, and was insanely lucky that I didn't get anyone pregnant. 



> _Does anyone else have the same regret?_


Fortunately no, that is the one nice thing about it... I am glad I had a "wild time" in my life to reminisce about.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Theseus said:


> Fortunately no, that is the one nice thing about it... I am glad I had a "wild time" in my life to reminisce about.




I'm glad for you.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

no, I married a virgin at 23, didn't start drinking unit I was 30, moderately and at home with my spouse. I didn't party, or do drugs.

I don't regret anything. I wish I could have traveled more do to fact that it is easier without your kid. But, I had not surprise pregnancies or STDs, I never woke up to learn I made a drunk fool out of myself.

I am who I am


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

mablenc said:


> But, I had not surprise pregnancies or STDs, I never woke up to learn I made a drunk fool out of myself.


My friends got away without having to deal with the first two things.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

But you are STILL young! Why can't you get wild NOW?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

ntamph said:


> My friends got away without having to deal with the first two things.


all my female cousins got knocked up by the age of 16. I just didn't want to end up like them.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

ntamph said:


> I just found out on Facebook that a crazy friend of mine who had a "come to Jesus" experience in high school is engaged to another super conservative Catholic who also made it into her 30's a virgin.
> 
> I think that "you'll regret not waiting for your spouse/messing around when young" is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. The things we regret in life are usually the things we didn't do.
> 
> ...


I am kinda the opposite, wish I could do over again


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> But you are STILL young! Why can't you get wild NOW?


Sorry, not at my age.

The female 30-ish crowd thinks that that stuff is sooooooo 5 years ago. I would be immature if I did those things now. My stability is what is attracting them.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well what kinds of things did you mean by "wild" then?

Trust me hon...you can still get wild. And you need to face who you really want to be and just do it and stop having regrets about anything.

The only thing worse than waiting 10 years to kick up a little dust is waiting 10 years plus one day.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I should have went to college, drank a lot less, other things not at all, and had more time for girls, I wasted my youth


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Well what kinds of things did you mean by "wild" then?
> 
> Trust me hon...you can still get wild. And you need to face who you really want to be and just do it and stop having regrets about anything.
> 
> The only thing worse than waiting 10 years to kick up a little dust is waiting 10 years plus one day.


I don't think the woman I'm dating now would be OK with getting completely drunk Friday night.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I regret being the class jock and turning down numerous one night stands to focus on sports...like an idiot.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

sinnister said:


> I regret being the class jock and turning down numerous one night stands to focus on sports...like an idiot.


LOL!

It was different for me, but I know where you're coming from (thinking that being successful/being really good at something is the most important thing in life).


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

If getting completely blitzed on a Friday night is what you call getting wild, I'm pretty sure she'd be ok with that.


----------



## Ellie5 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ntamph

You can't change your past. Your life is always NOW.

May I recommend reading Eckhart Tolle's "The Power of Now" - I downloaded this as an audio book - he has a lovely, soothing voice.

You're allowing your *thoughts* about the past to influence your feelings now. It's a choice to live with regret, and who does that serve? No one.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> If getting completely blitzed on a Friday night is what you call getting wild, I'm pretty sure she'd be ok with that.


Sorry. I meant drunk. 

I don't think it would be OK for her to come home to her 3 year old completely drunk.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I know what blitzed means, dear.

And I'm pretty sure the ADULT woman you are dating would be ok with the occasional Friday night BLITZED party in the living room with her ADULT boyfriend.

You just do it on a night that grandma has the 3 year old.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I know what blitzed means, dear.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure the ADULT woman you are dating would be ok with the occasional Friday night BLITZED party in the living room with her ADULT boyfriend.
> 
> You just do it on a night that grandma has the 3 year old.


Why would we do that in her living room?

I meant going out until God knows what time in the morning, dancing, getting drunk. I never did this when I was younger and she certainly wouldn't be OK with it. She would think that I'm not stable and safe.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Then take HER out dancing and getting drunk until god knows what time, take a cab back to whose ever place you are staying at and spend the next several hours rolling in the hay.

Are you saying that you think your single mom girlfriend would NOT enjoy this?

I'm pretty sure you are wrong about that.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I get it. You should feel whatever it is you feel. None of us should tell you how to feel about your own past. 

I wasn't much of a drinker. I thought it was so stupid to get drunk to the point you black out and/or throw up. I'm glad I didn't get wasted drunk. I have no regrets about not doing lots of shots or throwing up on the side of a road. 

I wish I dated more guys and not turned down some of the men who asked me out. But that's a minor regret. The other things I wanted to do, I did. One or two of them were illegal, but hey..that's what youth is for.  I wouldn't do any of those things now, but I got them out of my system. At the same time, I was bookish and pretty quiet unless among friends. I guess on the surface I was a goody two shoes with a carefree private side.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think she would.

It would mean that I'm a Peter Pan who refuses to grow up and take on adult responsibilities. That I think I'm still in college.

My unwillingness to do things like this is what has made me attractive at my age compared to "crazy/loser" exes.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok then ntamph...what you are doing now is buying into an idea that it has to be all or nothing and that she wants a man who will NEVER show her a wild good time, based on things you are hearing around out there...but not based on things she is actually saying.

Most women want to be taken to a club to dance and drink by a guy she likes.

What is "wild" about a date like that?

I am not sure why you are so repressed but you have a chance to change all of that.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

ntamph said:


> I don't think she would.
> 
> It would mean that I'm a Peter Pan who refuses to grow up and take on adult responsibilities. That I think I'm still in college.
> 
> My unwillingness to do things like this is what has made me attractive at my age compared to "crazy/loser" exes.


Everyone is allowed to have a night off once in a while.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

(jeez...if you only knew MY definition of wild...)


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok then ntamph...what you are doing now is buying into an idea that it has to be all or nothing and that she wants a man who will NEVER show her a wild good time, based on things you are hearing around out there...but not based on things she is actually saying.
> 
> Most women want to be taken to a club to dance and drink by a guy she likes.
> 
> ...


I think we're talking past one another.

Women my age have "grown out of that." They might like going out and having fun, but we all have responsibilities (jobs). 

Guys who wanted to party every night were fun when they were younger but now they are looking to get married and that kind of stuff doesn't jive so much anymore.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

But you aren't talking about "partying every night" you are talking about taking a girl to a dance club for ONE date.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> (jeez...if you only knew MY definition of wild...)


Do tell.............:smthumbup:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Not after hearing you think getting blitzed on a Friday night counts! Oh lord no....


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I do not regret not being all that wild in my younger years. First, I have a liver left. Second, I am not tired and washed up like my friends that have abused their bodies. Third, no surprise pregnancies or diseases. 

It was more out of necessity at the time. I did not take it easy because I was so mature and so on. However, looking back on it I am satisfied with how it went.

Just last week, i went to a rock concert and was outjumping, outscreaming, and had considerably more energy than most of the younger crowd.

To connect it to the theme of this thread, there are pros and cons to not being a wild partying type in your younger years.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> But you aren't talking about "partying every night" you are talking about taking a girl to a dance club for ONE date.


I wouldn't go to a dance club. I tried dancing in middle school and I'm not trying it again after embarrassing myself in front of so many people.

I just don't like that I have never been able to fit into society's expectations of what you're supposed to do when you are young and free. Sleeping around in HS and college? Too late for that now. 

Me and my STB girlfriend aren't into those things. I guess she was when she was younger but is done with it. I never was. It's just that doing those sorts of things is what a young guy is supposed to do but I didn't.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mablenc said:


> no, I married a virgin at 23, didn't start drinking unit I was 30, moderately and at home with my spouse. I didn't party, or do drugs.
> 
> I don't regret anything. I wish I could have traveled more do to fact that it is easier without your kid. But, I had not surprise pregnancies or STDs, I never woke up to learn I made a drunk fool out of myself.
> 
> I am who I am


I can relate to this post.. minus the traveling... we were 22/25 when married, I'd call us Tainted Virgins...still had our touchy /feely fun to satisfaction.. before our 's ... 

.... I've never been drunk...didn't smoke...only had 1 joint in my life..

*No regrets*.. we were pretty responsible in our teens/ early 20's...we saved our $$, worked hard... I guess many would have found us BORING with a capital B....but we were happy...

My Mother married an Alcoholic... seeing him , his friends was enough to keep me in line.... He ticked me off so bad one day.. I knocked his a$$ to the ground.... I just never cared for the lifestyle that goes along with what I envision as "Partiers"....irresponsibility ...recklessness ....getting plastered, possible DUI's...smoke clouding the room, fvcking in a corner somewhere -maybe you just met the chick that night.. OMG...Not my [email protected]#$ 

There is one thing that I have in common with partiers though... I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Rock music.. .crank it up...and concerts... yeah..


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I am 55 and I still get a wild hair and go out , when I come home sometimes I have to just about crawl to the door, a release I guess..


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ntamph...your girlfriend doesn't want you to be who you think she wants you to be.

She wants you to be yourself.

So...do you WANT to go have a fun night clubbing with her? You don't even have to dance. You can just go enjoy the atmosphere.

If you want this, you ask her on a date for it.

Instead of trying to check all the boxes and never be someone you think she doesn't want, try actually being authentic.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> ntamph...your girlfriend doesn't want you to be who you think she wants you to be.
> 
> She wants you to be yourself.
> 
> ...


You have a point.

I realize how much the media tells us what we are supposed to be doing/living gets into out heads.

I'll think of something for the date after next because she wants to see my place on the next date so I'll probably be getting lucky, lol.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

ntamph said:


> Me and my STB girlfriend aren't into those things. I guess she was when she was younger but is done with it. I never was


I think we're getting to the crux of the issue.

Just how "into it" was she?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

ntamph said:


> I wouldn't go to a dance club. I tried dancing in middle school and I'm not trying it again after embarrassing myself in front of so many people.
> 
> I just don't like that I have never been able to fit into society's expectations of what you're supposed to do when you are young and free. Sleeping around in HS and college? Too late for that now.
> 
> Me and my STB girlfriend aren't into those things. I guess she was when she was younger but is done with it. I never was. It's just that doing those sorts of things is what a young guy is supposed to do but I didn't.


Everyone goes through life on their own path and at their own pace. There is no universal "supposed to" or timetable.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Alcohol is not very much fun in middle age, at least for me. Feel tired out. I don't alcohol to stimulate a good conversation. In fact, it's getting hard to follow conversations in a large table with many people talking.

Regrets? Sure I should have slept with more women. When I was junior in college I lived in a cooperative house. I studied hard that year and did not socialize to much. At the end of semester party. A woman graduate student whom I had never spoken with much looked at me from across the room with with such fvck me eyes that I felt like I could fallen into her pupils.

Instead of going over and making it happen, I ended up making out half the night with a born again Christian woman who let me put my hands down her pants put would take them off. That was horribly frustrating. I regretted that.

Those sorts of instances can never occur or return when you are 55. So is life.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I wasn't wild in my teens and twenties. I had lots of excitement in my forties and fifties!


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I know I haven't finished college, so I can only reflect on high school life. 

Sometimes I wished I had lived a different life in high school. 
I shared classes with the smart kids, and classes with the kids that were failing but that everyone in the class thought was a bad ass. And some really hot girls. Tended to not be the brightest, but really hot.

However, at 21, I can see the difference. 
When my friends (who tended to be the smart ones) come home, they are talking about plans. What they will graduate with, what their internship plans are, what they plan to go after in graduate school, etc. 

I don't hang out with kids that my class idolized on the breaks. But I do occasionally see them at the grocery store where I work, and I saw a few back at community college. 
One went to Arizona State, and was back my second semester at CC. So I can guess what happened. 
Same story with another kid that had all that. He went to a local state school. He was also an alcoholic at 18. 
I know another kid that occasionally comes into the store to buy things. I don't know how badly he messed up his life, but he is hoping to get an associates in business and go from there. He use to bully me on the bus. 

After seeing that, I think I did the right thing. 

But again, this is college, and I am only 21. 
Being wild in college at 21 is probably VERY different from being wild with a job and living on your own at 25.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

ntamph said:


> I wouldn't go to a dance club. I tried dancing in middle school and I'm not trying it again after embarrassing myself in front of so many people.
> 
> I just don't like that I have never been able to fit into society's expectations of what you're supposed to do when you are young and free. Sleeping around in HS and college? Too late for that now.
> 
> Me and my STB girlfriend aren't into those things. I guess she was when she was younger but is done with it. I never was. It's just that doing those sorts of things is what a young guy is supposed to do but I didn't.


If you aren't into those things now, what makes you think you would have been into them in your teens? 
I went to college and I tried to be a party girl the first semester, but it wasn't me, so I dropped it. 
I don't like to drink, I don't like having sex with strangers,and I didn't like knowing if I'd have a safe ride back to the dorm. 

So I stopped trying to fit in with society's view and moved on with my life.
In ten years, I've never looked back and regretted anything once.


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm wondering, but what do the "super conservative" people have to do with YOU regretting that you weren't wild enough? If people want to be super conservative that is their business and if people want to be wild that is also their business. 

Sometimes when I see people think like this and think they missed out on...fun? debauchery? getting yourself into bad situations?? it makes me remember something people have told me before. People think life's just a party and you can be wild but the next day the party's over and it's just life. 

I was married a virgin in my mid-20's, didn't get drunk until my late 20's, was never interested in those "wild" parties, nor was I interested in other things "wild." I think there is a HUGE difference between letting loose a little and being wild. There is nothing wrong with having fun. 

I never wanted to be unsure of my mental capacity if I was extremely intoxicated. I never wanted to put myself in a situation where it would be difficult to say no to a guy. I never wanted to be at some party that got busted by the cops and end up in jail. I wasn't interested in making out with my female friends. I didn't care to have pictures of my drunken self get pasted all over facebook or myspace. In this day and age, being wild is a great way to get yourself exposed and in trouble that isn't easy to cover up or hope people sleep it off over the weekend. 

I regret not being myself more. I regret not telling my so-called "friends" when I was in high school and college to f#@$ off when they were being fake. I regret not being more serious as a student and with employment. I currently regret not starting a family in my 20's. I regret not taking riskier scholastic choices that would have enriched my personal development and opened career opportunities. I regret being loyal to people and things that didn't deserve my loyalty. There are worse things to regret than being wild.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't have any regrets. I had a fabulous time going out in my 20s and early 30s with lots of drinking, dancing and karaoke. I married my first and only love. I had my babies at 34 and 37 and now that they're getting older I'm looking forward to going out sometimes again as I cruise into my 40s. 

You want to do something, do it. If you don't, don't. But don't sigh and whinge and blame 'society'. That's really unattractive.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Lyris said:


> You want to do something, do it. If you don't, don't. But don't sigh and whinge and blame 'society'. That's really unattractive.


I agree fully with this.

Everyone has regrets, quite normal . But to blame the church ,parents , society , the rain for your own perception or reality and your indecisiveness at any given point in your life is just plain lame.
The real question now is what are you going to do?
Where do you see yourself in the next year and the next?
Continue along that path of compunction and Vacillation , and You would be , ten years from now , in the same position you are in today.
" Carpe diem" , seize the moment ,live your life , and take full responsibility for your decisions / actions.

I really don't understand how someone could regret not getting drunk more often ,or not having more risky sexual encounters , or wild risky behavior.
I've been there done that , and it's waaaay overrated , in fact downright stupid. Many who have wasted their time on those pursuits are either dead or dying.

One of my few regret @ 43 yrs is not being able to retire by age 50 with seven and eight digit figures attached to my name in the bank. I had clear opportunities that I blew. But my philosophy is where there is life,there is hope. I am exploiting every opportunity I have now to reach my goal. I might not get there in the time I originally set for myself,
But I'll get there.


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

tyler1978 said:


> Third, no surprise pregnancies...


I had a surprise pregnancy. It was the best thing that ever happened to my life. 

Happy I am such a little sinner


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

How old are you?
Why do you think you did not really have a choice? I do not agree with the others on ALWAYS having a choice how to live your life.

Do you see any benefits of having lived your life like you did? The others already mentioned some.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

I do not for one minute regret not being wilder in my youth.

Looking back, it is obvious to me now that among the people I knew when young, the wilder ones all had emotional/mental problems. They are not happy now, by and large, either. 

Self-indulgence does not lead to happiness. Western society used to know this, but seems to have forgotten it.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

You are probably an amazing person and you should never regret being amazing. Having stories to tell about how wild you were is not the be all and end all of anything. I bet you have amazing stories to tell about how you really managed to avoid some of the stuff others succumbed to and became more knowledgeable and understanding of others as a result. Focus on how great you are rather than what wild things you should have done - you are now in a more informed place to decide if you would still like to try some of those other things !


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

You need to be true to who you are. Forget about what you feel society expects from you. I have a whole lot more respect for people who find their inner voice, listen to it and tune all the other chatter out. And if you don't like the person you are then actively do things to change that. 

I don't regret not being wild in my younger years. 
And I never envied those who were. Seemed empty and unwise. 

Do I have regrets? You bet I do. I have regrets both ways- for things I didn't do and for things I did do. Ultimately I regret not putting myself out there and taking more chances, with regard to relationships.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I was pretty wild back in the day. Never regretted any of it. Even the really bad times were experiences that have shaped who I am today.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

hell no, I have no regrets. I was grounded to the house from 13-18, literally. I never went to a party or out on a high school date. Want to know what else I never did? Get pregnant, get high, have sex too young, get in car accidents with 5 of my drunk/drugged out friends. 

When I was 18 and living on my own, I had about a year where I drank and went dancing, met some boys and had some sex. I felt like shyt everyday. The last time I was drunk was June 1998. I remember everything about that night and I never let myself get to that point again. 

I met my first real boyfriend at the age of 19. He didn't drink, ex-marine. That was it for me, party days were over and I didn't care. 

That life is empty and soulless. You get nothing out of it except a bunch of run-on days that mean nothing. 

If I could go back and do anything over again, I would want to go back and become a total school nerd. I may have been grounded but I rebelled in my studies and I have been paying for it ever since. 

You didn't miss anything.


----------



## ElCanario (Nov 11, 2013)

In terms of sex and love, I regret everything about my life.

What a damn waste it has been.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

My only regrets the time I've wasted thinking that I didn't or couldn't measure up and have a good life.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: I regret not being wild*



Faithful Wife said:


> But you are STILL young! Why can't you get wild NOW?


That is the question I ask myself every morning as I go through the routines I have to just to persist. How do I break out of the monotony? How can I find something to get crazy about? Why do the things that got me all stupid before, no longer get me stupid? How come getting older and wiser is so boring?


----------



## reesespieces (Aug 3, 2009)

always_alone said:


> My only regrets the time I've wasted thinking that I didn't or couldn't measure up and have a good life.


That's basically what the OP is doing, thinking he isn't measuring up in some way. Everyone's lives are different even if we do the same things. Everyone's love lives before marriage, after marriage, job changes, etc. are different.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Why not live it up now?

What is stopping you?

Do what so many politicians and other men do, live it up. See younger women, see escorts, go to parties, do drugs (if you want) etc. If you feel you are missing out you WONT EVER get over it. It will eat at you, there is no way to overcome those deep feelings unless you suppress it with some false belief system (which is only diverting your attention momentarily). 

Trust me when I was younger before I met my wife I was dating a woman and I had to leave her because I realized I had not lived my life how I had wanted. She had all the experiences/fun she wanted except a baby, and marriage and she was looking for love and found it in me. If I had listened to opinion of feminists telling "beta males" that they should just "man up" I would be an unhappy man today. Realizing I was duped away from my dreams just so I could "man up" and accept the all mighty woman and give her the dreams she wanted. At what expense though?

You can't be in a healthy relationship if you yourself are unhappy and longing for more.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I regret not having played a team sport in high school.


----------



## conf (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, I share the same basic regret: doing what I thought I was supposed to rather than making my own choices. For some reason I took the advice of older people much more seriously than a normal person would have and as a result my youth was mostly boring and lonely.

I suppose there is a good side to "being good", but I think I would have been better off learning how to be my own person.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

reesespieces said:


> *I regret not being myself more. I regret not telling my so-called "friends" when I was in high school and college to f#@$ off when they were being fake. I regret not being more serious as a student and with employment. I currently regret not starting a family in my 20's. I regret not taking riskier scholastic choices that would have enriched my personal development and opened career opportunities. I regret being loyal to people and things that didn't deserve my loyalty. There are worse things to regret than being wild.*


 I think this is a healthy list of regrets here.. interesting take on things...

I was kinda shy in high school .. .. though I was never one to BE something I was not.... If I felt strongly about something I managed to speak up... but kinda kept in the background...observing others around me.... I only hung with nice people.. .I didn't like cliques ...and didn't cater to anyone popular for acceptance... there are enough decent friendly people around, I didn't see any need to bother myself with the drama makers. 

I really can't say I regret how I handled myself in most ways...as far as my decisions went... I was not happy with my home life...which caused me to be a more serious teen in many ways.... I would have been grounded a month at a time for something very small.... 

I did the best I could with what I had to deal with, I wanted my youth to go fast so I could start my real life - with my Boyfriend....on my 18th Birthday....he brought me home from a date...and my Step Mom had my bedroom on the front porch... my husband couldn't believe it... how they did that.. I lived with some girls for a short time.. then moved into a camper in someone's back yard for the summer months... I had my own car, a full time job... I was happy...

But life wasn't a bowl of cherries for me in my teen years, I had to be good / RESPONSIBLE or it would have been far worse for me...for the most part my choices panned out well ...



> *conf said*:* For some reason I took the advice of older people much more seriously than anyone else and as a result my youth was mostly boring and lonely*.


I was always open to hearing anyone's advice, stories...didn't matter who they were... I found this the spice of life... I weighed everything I heard...how it could apply to my own life/ future... I found my Grandmother next door my greatest mentor -being my Mother was not in the picture.....I enjoyed her stories, her love story meeting my Grandfather. She was very thankful for her life, it seemed she felt she had it all .... she died the year we got married...in her 80's.


----------



## ElCanario (Nov 11, 2013)

Goldmember357 said:


> Why not live it up now?
> 
> What is stopping you?
> 
> ...


If you have children and want to raise them, you can't live it up. And what living it up can a 50-year-old do anyway? You can't act like you're young when you're not.


----------



## being the best me (Apr 25, 2011)

The Secret of Life is Enjoying the Passage of Time! (maybe someone tag line)

I live my life with no regrets! Do i make mistakes sure, but I learn from them and move on. 

I believe in marrying young (@24), having many children (I have 4) and enjoying the rest of my life with the person I chose to stand besides me.

I am 42 now my oldest is 16 my youngest is 8. I don't feel a day older than 20 but thank God i have the mindset of my age (many around me question that, even my kids). I enjoy doing the things i do and i do them with my wife. When I was younger I didn't think I was missing out, I did what i wanted to with in reason and soon learned that once I did the things that i wanted to do I was like whats next because it didn't make me feel any better.

If you live a True Authentic Life you will have No Regrets


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Most women want to be taken to a club to dance and drink by a guy she likes.


Yep. There has to be a balance between the mature TCB attitude and being able to let loose and have fun. Being in my mid 30s myself, the day I lose my ability to have fun and be silly, put me out of my misery.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Faithful Wife*
> *Most women want to be taken to a club to dance and drink by a guy she likes.*


I would be in the minority on this one...... I would have no desire for a drink going to a bar-like atmosphere for dancing... 

In comparison...I'd much prefer a nice summer's day walk on a nature trail, birds singing in the air...hand in hand.....maybe carrying a picnic Lunch.... engaging conversation, laughing all the while sharing stories, teasing each other ...a little romance.. I'd be darn cheap date! 

We could have our own little dance in the woods- if the mood took us there...For me, this would be FUN, emotionally stirring, exciting...


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

I passed out on the rail road tracks from over indulging slow gin and strohs and had to crawl home, it wasn't all that glamorous. I was 14 or 15, never did anything that stupid again.

I met my wife a few yrs later, and the rest is history.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

SA's husband said:


> *I passed out on the rail road tracks* from over indulging slow gin and strohs and had to crawl home, it wasn't all that glamorous. I was 14 or 15, never did anything that stupid again.
> 
> I met my wife a few yrs later, and the rest is history.


It was near the RR tracks, not *ON*...heaven forbid... he used to hang with some rather misguided characters down the block in his teens...ran into them a few times in our early years...a little funny... but too much boozing going on...

He's only gotten drunk once since we've been together... and he threw up in his car...afterwards ..







....I wasn't too happy about that.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

ntamph said:


> I just found out on Facebook that a crazy friend of mine who had a "come to Jesus" experience in high school is engaged to another super conservative Catholic who also made it into her 30's a virgin.
> 
> I think that "you'll regret not waiting for your spouse/messing around when young" is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. The things we regret in life are usually the things we didn't do.
> 
> ...


I regret not going to med school!! That's about it I definitely missed my calling IDIOT!!

I would not get married again I know that much not for obvious reasons though.


----------



## rachel66 (Nov 24, 2013)

I wasn't really wild but I wanted attention from boys and it led to me becoming a gang bang girl. I loved sex (still do) but I wanted something more. I finally got knocked up at 17.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

rachel66 said:


> I wasn't really wild but I wanted attention from boys and it led to me becoming a gang bang girl. I loved sex (still do) but I wanted something more. I finally got knocked up at 17.


what's a "gang bang girl"? 1 girl, multiple men?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I partied heavily while in my birth country while in undergraduate school... The kind of party that would make Animal House look like a day care. But then, when I came to the USA for grad school, it was all a blur. Still is. 

Be concerned about how your actions today will mess up your future tomorrow, not that you did not pursue some piece of meat or another 30 years ago. I'm in my mid 50's and my 20's look like someone else's life.


----------

